
Use vi editor in shell - worldofprasanna
https://worldofprasanna.github.io/using-vi-in-zsh
======
yoo1I
This fails to mention the most vi-in-a-shell-yness:

Press "v" and launch your currently typed command into a vim (or whatever
$EDITOR is set to) editing buffer.

Very useful for adhoc-but-long if or while statements.

~~~
worldofprasanna
Hi .. I couldn t do this .. Pressing "v" enables visual mode and only the text
is selected.

[https://dougblack.io/words/zsh-vi-mode.html](https://dougblack.io/words/zsh-
vi-mode.html)

Above link explains the usage, but I couldn t use it for some reason even
after setting EDITOR variable.

~~~
yoo1I
not to leave you hanging there; this is what I found in my .zshrc to enable
the functionality.

    
    
      autoload edit-command-line
      zle -N edit-command-line
      bindkey -M vicmd v edit-command-line
    

... could've sworn that was included more default-y

~~~
worldofprasanna
Hey thanks yoo1l. It worked like charm ...

PS: Blog updated !!! [https://worldofprasanna.github.io/using-vi-in-
zsh](https://worldofprasanna.github.io/using-vi-in-zsh)

